# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Desktop Environments > [ubuntu] Windows remote desktop to XRDP - logs in ok but no functionality

## duncang92

I apologise for being a complete Ubuntu N00B ..... I know enough about Linux and Ubuntu to be dangerous and that's about it.

I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 and can connect to my PC remotely from my netbook yet the screen that I see after I've logged in has none of the top bar or sidebar and only a basic window with File Edit etc..

This doesn't allow me to do anything such as checking for runaway process that is stopping my XBMC application from responding on the main PC.

The netbook is running Windows 7 and I'm using remote desktop to connect to the Linux PC with the Linux PC using XRDP. Currently set to sesman-Xvnc. I've tried all the other options and they don't help at all.

Any help or pointers would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Duncan

----------


## gradwell

I have the same problem.

I did a clean install of Ubuntu 11.10 and 

  sudo apt-get install xrdp

which worked.

Connect/logon is OK but I get a blank screen.

----------


## markherring

Same issue here as well. Allows me to log in but all I see id the background. No menus, no icon's no launcher, nothing. Any one got any ideas?

----------


## caliph007

> Same issue here as well. Allows me to log in but all I see id the background. No menus, no icon's no launcher, nothing. Any one got any ideas?


Same problem here. Clean install of 11.10 32bit.
When I resize the RDP window to a smaller size I see a menu bar with some non-helping functionality. But no lauchner, etc.

----------


## gradwell

Instructions for installing a newer version of XRDP are at http://scarygliders.net/2011/11/17/x...n-new-hotness/ 

I and several others have tested these and they result in a working XRDP with Ubuntu 11.10. :Razz:

----------


## duncang92

After some playing I know that it's something to do with the video capabilities/settings of the system that I'm logging into .....

With only the standard video driver applied to the Ubuntu system then everything shows up good.

As soon as I load the ATI Catalyst driver then I can see the Desktop background but not the sidebar or other items such as System Settings etc..

If I play with the different video options from remote desktop then I can end up with a grey/blank screen that some of the other posters have mentioned ....

----------


## inobe

hey guys a quick search revealed.....

http://it.rawconcept.com/2011/10/24/...-11-10-update/

from bug 846407

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...dp/+bug/846407

may be the ubuntu side, not sure, just trying to help.

----------


## duncang92

I fixed it.

The issue is that the remote display (the Windows one) that I am connecting from cannot manage to display the Unity Desktop settings. It took an inordinate amount of time googling, reading and trying things to find it.

I created a .xsession in my home directory /home/duncan in my case.

sudo gedit .xsession

.... and then edited it to have:

gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d

I then changed the permissions to make it executable

sudo chmod 755 .xsession


I can now remotely login and everything is good.

----------


## Xfool

> I fixed it.
> 
> The issue is that the remote display (the Windows one) that I am connecting from cannot manage to display the Unity Desktop settings. It took an inordinate amount of time googling, reading and trying things to find it.
> 
> I created a .xsession in my home directory /home/duncan in my case.
> 
> sudo gedit .xsession
> 
> .... and then edited it to have:
> ...


duncang92 solution worked for me! 
I have seen this proposed elsewhere but the key was chmod 755 .xsession to make the session actually use the ubuntu-2d desktop.

After setting the desktop back to full color all of the taskbar icons showed up and look to be fully functional.

Thanks.

----------


## Xfool

After getting the desktop up I quickly ran into the problem of typing "d" in any command window takes you directly to the desktop. This makes it impossible to do anything like cd directory.

AtesComp has the solution
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...19&postcount=8

Re: D key (alone) shows desktop over Xrdp
Also being plagued by the inane and obtuse use of the "d" key via remote login, I troweled upon the black earth a little deeper.

Using "gconftool-2", I traveled down the structured tree to light upon the branch "/apps/metacity/global_keybindings" and found the "show_desktop" item. Lo, the value appears as "<Super>d". With apparent resolve, the poorly designed program is left bewildered as to the use of "<Super>" and randomly decide for itself to apparently ignore "<Super>" and select the "d" key. Unbeknownst to the astute end-user, the lowly "d" key has suddenly become his bane forevermore.

I protest! An error I say! I banish thee to the deepest pit of hell!
Changing this does not one any good fortune, sudo or not!

To correct heinous error, edit the swine of a file "/var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults/%gconf-tree.xml" and set the "show_desktop"s stringvalue to "Disabled" or whatever your humble preference. A trick upon this treat is to actually make entry of the word "Disabled" as it contains a "d". The astute reader shall quickly note the use of the "delete" key on "&lt;Super&gt", enter "isable", and use the existing "d". No longer shall each user need concern themselves with prior given solutions henceforth.

My given solution requires a logout/login.

Live well hence forth for all user logins thereafter. I fare thee anon.

----------


## SkipperTW

The below worked great - using an ATI card on 12.04 

created a .xsession in my home directory /home/duncan in my case.

sudo gedit .xsession

.... and then edited it to have:

gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d

I then changed the permissions to make it executable

sudo chmod 755 .xsession



Thank you for the assistance - this is day one for me on Ubuntu -

----------


## gradwell

XRDP installs and works OK first time on Ubuntu 12.04.

----------


## rijo2

Thanks! I am able to login with full functionality thanks to your info.




> I fixed it.
> 
> The issue is that the remote display (the Windows one) that I am connecting from cannot manage to display the Unity Desktop settings. It took an inordinate amount of time googling, reading and trying things to find it.
> 
> I created a .xsession in my home directory /home/duncan in my case.
> 
> sudo gedit .xsession
> 
> .... and then edited it to have:
> ...

----------

